

Ask HN: How do you do your Market Research? - samratjp

It amazed me the other day when I was speaking with a friend of mine who built and sold his successful company pre dot-com. The company made it easier for people to receive faxes about a product/service being mentioned in radio.<p>The amazing part: of course, when one hears radio these days, we normally think of commuter traffic. But, what my friend discovered then was that a significant percentage of listeners were at work, where they had fax machines! What I am trying to say is that a little more digging and setting your assumptions aside about a market can bring interesting results!<p>So, dear hackers, how do you do your market research? Do you settle for a quick Google search or scourge through the databases at your local library?
======
bgnm2000
I used to use my schools' database connections, but lost them upon graduation.
Oh the joys of being an adult.

